# Dan Severn vs ken Shamrock 3



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

> Ken has agreed to fight me. Most likely at King of the Cage and it should happen sometime by fall



http://www.examiner.com/fight-sport...ht-royce-gracie-confirms-ken-shamrock-rematch


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm going to predict that Severn is going to take this one. He might've lost his last match but he is still a much better fighter right now then Shamrock. Shamrock is a punching bag.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Dan Severn is also a Old Punching bag with a worse ground game...

I see Ken Shamrock winning a old man LnP


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, Severn maybe old but he isn't by any means a punching bag. The man has almost one hundred wins. Not to mention this last loss was his last TKO in the past who knows how many years.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Ok, Severn maybe old but he isn't by any means a punching bag. The man has almost one hundred wins. Not to mention this last loss was his last TKO in the past who knows how many years.


Yeah but i saw that fight live at Shark Fights and it wasn't impressive by any means.

Ken has this


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Shark Fights? I thought the fight was done in King of the Cage. Well this fight is supposed to take place in King of the Cage as well.


----------



## x77 (Jan 22, 2011)

i remember when dan severn couldn't finish fights. i hope he improved finishing fights.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

The man flab that is going to be rocking in this fight will be epic.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, now the two old farts can go at it one last time. This should be interesting. Severn has improved his BJJ skills.


----------

